# Camper Tourists Attacked in Ireland.



## IrishHomer

I am sickened and saddened to bring you this from the RTE News website:

"Tourists hospitalised after Louth attack
Monday, 11 June 2007 15:41 
A 56-year-old Scottish tourist is in a serious condition after she and her husband were attacked by men with hatchets in the early hours of this morning.

The couple were only in Ireland a few hours and were asleep in their camper van in north Co Louth when they were attacked.

The husband and wife had arrived into Northern Ireland on the ferry last night and had driven south, just inside the Republic, where they parked at around 11pm.

AdvertisementBoth were asleep when the gang of three men broke into their van and attacked them with hatchets at around 4am.

The couplewere then forced out of the van which was driven back into Northern Ireland. The van was found burned out in south Armagh a short time later.

Two men, both aged 21, were arrested by the PSNI after they drove through a check-point in the area. They are being questioned in relation to the attack.

Both victims are in Our Lady of Lourdes Hospital, Drogheda.

A spokesperson for the Health Service Executive said the woman was in a serious condition. Her 61-year-old husband was described as being in a stable condition."


I hope they recover very soon and the tossers who did it don't!

IH


----------



## Grizzly

Good grief ! Is there any indication as to motive ? Surely you would not need to attack someone with hatchets to rob them ? What on earth was this about ?

Please keep us up to date Irishhomer. 

G


----------



## CaGreg

I too am shocked and saddened to hear this news. There is no understanding why such a thing should happen and there is no further news to bring you. The only good thing is that it looks like they got the people who did thisl. I have never heard of such a thing in this country before but I have not been as involved with MHing in the past. 

This is being seen as a very serious event and was the first news item on the radio news programme that starts here at five o' clock. I hope this couple will make a good recovery and that it won't put people off coming to our country.

Catherine.


----------



## Pusser

That is awful. May be the missue refusing to camp anywhere except on a site has some foundation.


----------



## moblee

Thats just terrible, whatever was their motive.It couldn't have been
vehicle theft if they burnt it so soon after.

I do hope the couple make a full recovery.


phil & janet


----------



## 101075

I can assure you CaGreg this will not put me off visiting your country. This incident is isolated but does seem a bit odd.

Dane


----------



## moblee

Pusser said:


> That is awful. May be the missue refusing to camp anywhere except on a site has some foundation.


I don't sleep as well off camp as i do on camp,the slightest engine noise
or voices has me reaching for the curtains.
(But these sort of incidents are still rare) and i don't want to be 
a scaremonger.

phil


----------



## drcotts

Just like all forms of thuggery and yobbery it doesnt need a motive, other than mindless gratification to destroy someting soneone has worked hard and saved up for just because you couldnt be bothered to get an education.

The persons attached should be allowed to destroy items belonging to the assailants to the value of the van destoyed, of if they dont have enough, items of their parents or family.


----------



## jams101

I would not be too surprised to find out this is members of the travelling community.

I hope they both get well soon.

I know we live in so called civilised society and all but is anyone else sick of these low-lifes being sent to a relatively cushy prison for a few months, maybe a year at best. They should be taken to with the hatchets, at about the neck. Then they really can't do this to anyone else.


----------



## bigfoot

jams101 said:


> I would not be too surprised to find out this is members of the travelling community.
> I was thinking exactly thr same thing.
> 
> I hope they both get well soon.


----------



## JackieP

Woah woah woah.....

This is a dreadful incident - but please - sweeping statements such as,



> other than mindless gratification to destroy someting soneone has worked hard and saved up for just because you couldnt be bothered to get an education.





> I would not be too surprised to find out this is members of the travelling community.


really don't help.

You have no idea who committed this dreadful act or why they did it. But suggesting it was a lack of education or their upbringing is narrow minded at the very least.

May I suggest that comments such as these are kept to yourself until the facts are known. It is an already appalling situation that does not need to be made worse by ill-advised speculation.

To IrishHomer, CaGreg and others who live in Eire - there is good and bad everywhere in the world but attacks such as this are few and far between. I'm so sorry this happened in your particular neck of the woods and feel it was very brave of you both to report it and make comments.

I have wonderful memories of Ireland and wild camping. It certainly wouldn't put me off but it might make me think a little more seriously about my own personal safety in general. I'm one of those people who think it will never happen to me - just perhaps as that poor couple did.

I do hope that they recover from this.


----------



## 104705

This is of course very bad news, and sympathy to the victims of this mindless crime. As has been mentioned already, these events whilst very traumatic and frightening are still very rare and just require care when undertaking camping in isolation. Thugs like this must not be allowed to change the life and freedoms that we desire, for if they do, they have won and we lost.


----------



## Autumn

This is truly shockiing - one of the attractions of motorhoming is the prospect of being able to stop and sleep without planning ahead. However, although we all want to dispose of the thugs that did this, they will benefit from our prayers as much as the poor couple whose terrible experience will blight their lives forever. I hope they will become aware of the support they will receive from this site.

Autumn


----------



## annetony

I felt sick when I read about the attack on here, 8O why machettes? 8O the people who did this should be done for attempted murder, I do hope the couple recover fully from this terrible experience, and if he good wishes from this site have anything to do with it they will.
It makes me wary about wildcamping in the van now, I think we will stick to sites for a while, but it wont stop us visiting Ireland in the future, this will probably never happen again (I hope).

Anne


----------



## 96299

Apparently the couple were from skegness in lincolnshire.More on this terrible storie here


----------



## Arizona

I am shocked, appalled and very saddened by this news story. I know terrible things can happen anywhere however it is even more upsetting when it happens in your own country. We wild camp a lot as a family unit and have enjoyed many good nights off site. I have always been nervous about wild camping and definitely do not sleep quite as well but an incident like this one really puts me right off the idea. What mindless violence! I wish all the very best for a full recovery for the couple involved how they are ever going to recover I do not know.

Take care one and all

Arizona


----------



## IrishHomer

I have no further news - see the link above which is good. The story is horrifying. I would not presume that it was anyone from the travelling community. Unfortunately, this type of savagery is not confined to any group. It was hatchets not machetes, in response to an earlier poster.

I hope to God they were not part of MHF but I guess it does not matter. Could we, as MH'ers living in Eire, do anything for this family? Are there any members on here living in the Drogheda area who could contact the family/Gardai and offer any assistance we can?

IH


----------



## IrishHomer

PS: For example, I have a free ferry crossing to UK with Irish Ferries. They can have that if they want to travel home that way. I am sure we could persuade IF to change the details. [I realise they have no Mh and may travel under travel insurance or family vehicle but the offer is there]
IH


----------



## grumpyman

*anyone with information should contact either the gardaí or the PSNI to bring an end to what he said were cowardly border attacks*. 
I hope this is a wrong quote or it appears this is not the first time


----------



## asprn

drcotts said:


> The persons attached should be allowed to destroy items belonging to the assailants to the value of the van destoyed, of if they dont have enough, items of their parents or family.


Gosh, and I thought we'd moved on from the Middle Ages too.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

IrishHomer said:


> I would not presume that it was anyone from the travelling community. Unfortunately, this type of savagery is not confined to any group.


I'm no lover of the travelling community based on many years' experience with them, but I'm glad you've said this. The immediate pointing-the-finger approach always makes me shudder, and makes me wonder how we ever stopped burning "witches".



IrishHomer said:


> Could we, as MH'ers living in Eire, do anything for this family? Are there any members on here living in the Drogheda area who could contact the family/Gardai and offer any assistance we can?


The 56-year-old woman and her 61-year-old husband are from near Skegness here in Lincolnshire. The story is quite big news locally here too, which again speaks to its horrific nature. I'm happy to help in any way re. contact etc. but that would only be straightforward for me once they return home.

Dougie.


----------



## Walmer

Sickening, appalling attack. Our sympathies go out to this poor couple. We have never had the courage to wild camp in Ireland or anywhere else, and I guess we never will after this.

Hilary


----------



## Snelly

Awful thing to happen to anyone. Not only to be seriously attacked, but then to lose your mh. Its gunna be a good one to watch when they are stood there on judgement day... hope they get put away for a bloody long time. Bring back corporal punishment!


----------



## 96299

Even worse.It looks like they were on a campsite.The mind boggles.
See...here


----------



## Walton

*Latest news report on hi-jack*

NEWS

TUESDAY 12/06/2007 11:49:05

Two held after van hijacking

Two men remain in custody after an attack on a tourist couple near the Irish border yesterday.

The man and woman were attacked as they slept in their campervan which was parked up close to the Carrickdale Hotel in Co Louth on the main Dublin Road.

The attack happened in the early hours of yesterday morning.
The van was stolen south of the border, as the owners, a 61-year old man and his 56-year old wife were assaulted at 4am by men with hatchets.

They were dragged out of the van and left lying at the side of the road. Passing motorists raised the alarm and the couple were taken to hospital in Drogheda.

It is understood the woman is seriously ill in the trauma unit of the Lourdes Hospital and her husband was also badly hurt.

The van was found on fire on the Drumintee Road in the village of Meigh in south Armagh at 5.30am.

At around the same time, two men in a Volkswagen Passat drove through a Police Service of Northern Ireland checkpoint, but they were arrested a short time later.

A number of items were removed from the vehicle.

The injured man and woman had just arrived in the Republic of Ireland after driving off a ferry, and had parked near the border at 11pm last night.

*From the above info, the couple may have been wild camping on the side of the road or in a car park. This has to be treated as an issolated incidend. Never before have I heard of any other attack on the motorhomes.*


----------



## 98585

This crime is very similar to carjacking incidents except of course in this case the car was a MH. 

Vehicles are becoming harder to steal because of increased security and modern immobilisation technology, this is why the crime of carjacking is rising, the thieves often rely on massive intimidation tactics such as guns, knives or numbers so that the owner sensibly doesnt fight back.

Given the cost of MHs it is inevitable that some will be lost in this way, that said there is a lot you can do to protect yourself against this type of crime. Time prevents me from discussing it further here but I promise to do so later. 

Last weekend some muted they idea that maybe we should organise a "personal Security" meet, maybe we should, Ive been involved in personal security for many years, and I note that the forum has a smattering of Police and others who would probably have very valuable input for such a gathering.


----------



## artona

Hi

This is a dreadful story, poor couple I hope once all the material things are back to normal they can get their heads back to normality again. Of course that is potentially the real damage who ever these villians are can do.

Having scanned through Jim's book, the body-guards bible there is much guidance professionals can offer civilians to reduce the risk of incidents like this. I think the idea of a meet is spot on so the info can be tailored to motorhoming. 

Little things like where to park the van in the first place are so important and not just with wildcamping, how many of us drive around a campsite before setting up to make sure who else is staying there, I do and I have driven off sites if there is any sign of a risk level.

Lets get it arranged. So that this thread does not go off the topic of the couple it would be worth starting a new one to do with whether a meet along these lines would be popular, would you like to do that please Jim?


stew


----------



## LPDrifter

As an Irish man I just want to add my sympathy to the couple who were victims in this awful incident. It must have been a truly horrifying event for them. I truly hope that this does not affect their confidence and enjoyment of motorhoming in the future.

Also want to express shock and outrage that it should happen to anyone in any location but particularly since it is in my own country.

In Ireland it has been reported very widely on national radio and and national press - probably TV too but I didn't see TV yesterday or today- and there is considerable revulsion at such a cowardly act.

I think it was a random act, rather than part of any trend or general pattern of events. I still think that you are generally fairly safe wild camping in Ireland. But as this event shows you can't be too careful.

Final thoughts are with the couple

Drifter


----------



## vicdicdoc

LPDrifter said:


> . . . . I think it was a random act, rather than part of any trend or general pattern of events.


A 'random event' this may be but unless the authorities / police and the court justice system come down bloody hard on these scum quickly then others will get it into their heads that attacking and robbing visitors is easy & it'll happen again and again.
Scum like these should be severely punished to the extent it leaves whip marks across their backs


----------



## Scotjimland

vicdicdoc said:


> Scum like these should be severely punished to the extent it leaves whip marks across their backs


Absolutely .. and then some !!

What it brings home is that no matter where we are we must be on our guard, often it is the most tranquil of locations when we feel 'most safe' that we let our guard down.. 
If this had happened in "Badlands Spain" I can imagine the 'I told you so' tales emerging and sadly it will spoil, or put off, many people from enjoying wild camping and the freedom of the open road.. :?

We can only hope that the couple will make a full recovery but whether they ever enjoy motorhoming again is extremely doubtful..


----------



## Nora+Neil

I feel so sorry for those poor people starting out on there holidays.

We often Wildcamp on the West coast. 
Hope it don't put them off Motorhoming.
Please God they will recover soon.


----------



## 1302

A terrible crime. But before anyone goes thinking that its aimed at people with a MH or wild-campers I am sure it is not.

We have been to Ireland (North and South) several times and wild camped on something like ten occasions, even in a less than favourable area in the north) and met with no bother. In fact the opposite - positive stuff allround (even an offer of a early morning bottle of milk from a house up the hill from where we stopped as he loved the old VW van we were in)

No one should be put off visiting Ireland (or anywhere) because of one miserable act from random scum.


----------



## wobby

I to was shocked and ashamed that such a thing could happen in our beautiful country. We often wild camp and this mindless attack won't put us off as thankfully scum like this are few. My only advice to anyone would be an alarm with panic button we have that on our MH. 
If there were any Justice in this world these thugs will receive a long prison sentence and be forced on release to pay compensation to this couple and reimburse the insurance company, but of course that won't happen. 
May they have a speedy recovery and I truly hope return to Ireland again. 
Wobby


----------



## Boff

Hi,

I have been shocked by this report. We had spent a wonderful time in Ireland in summer 2005, including quite some wild camping, and we do intend to come back.

Now regarding this incident I am wondering about several things:

"Normal" burglars are in most cases just petty thugs. They want nothing but _money_, or valuable items they believe they can easily convert into money. And in by far the most cases they just run away if disturbed.

Now these SOBs were already armed with their hatchets, so obviously they had more in mind than just nicking some valuables. Car jackers, on the other hand, are known not to refrain from brutality, but they want to steal _cars._ It is hard to believe that car jackers, after having successfully stolen an expensive motorhome, would drive it into the next village and set it on fire there.

Maybe, being an outside observer, I misjudge the situation. But what bothers me is that the victims were a couple from _UK mainland_, obviously recognizable by their number plate, and the crime happened close to the border between _Northern Ireland_ and the _Republic of Ireland._ So, could there perhaps be some _political motivation_ behind this? Some amateur, "would-be terrorists"?

Just thinking...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 98585

Boff said:


> Now these SOBs were already armed with their hatchets, so obviously they had more in mind than just nicking some valuables.


Its not unusual for criminals to be armed, even for the pettiest of crimes.



Boff said:


> Car jackers, on the other hand, are known not to refrain from brutality, but they want to steal _cars._ It is hard to believe that car jackers, after having successfully stolen an expensive motorhome, would drive it into the next village and set it on fire there.


Carjackers might well burn a car when they have finished with it, but carjackers are not always joy riders as your burn it in the next village remark suggests. Cars can be jacked to order, or on a whim, they can be taken to get somewhere or to be sold on. Criminals are also aware that in MH especially there maybe some valuables, burning the MH after it is robbed just helps to cover their tracks



Boff said:


> Maybe, being an outside observer, I misjudge the situation. But what bothers me is that the victims were a couple from _UK mainland_, obviously recognizable by their number plate, and the crime happened close to the border between _Northern Ireland_ and the _Republic of Ireland._ So, could there perhaps be some _political motivation_ behind this? Some amateur, "would-be terrorists"? .


Not with you on that one I'm afraid, way off the mark IMO.


----------



## 105143

This sad news led me to this site. We arrive in Ireland, probably from the same ferry route as this poor couple, on Saturday. We were thinking of wild camping, but fortunately reconsidered, and have pre-booked sites along our route.

We wish a speedy recovery to them, and fervently hope that this was indeed an isolated incident. Our previous experience of this beautiful country has been very friendly and welcoming in the main.

Wolaf


----------



## Arizona

Carrickarnon, on the main M1, just south of NI Border is a very rough place and best avoided in terms of camping, but the actions of these thugs makes no sense at all, in any area. Thankfully they were caught immediately and taken off the streets. The Police in both parts of Ireland responded incredibly fast and are to be commended. It is good to see that they took the attack so seriously. The couple are in Our Lady of Lourdes Hospital in Drogheda and are the main headline on all news reports nationally. Lets hope this never ever happens again, but we do have to be careful where we wildcamp. Ask an Irish camper for advice if you are not sure where to avoid. We send best wishes to this couple and stand ready to help if we can. 

Below see News Update from RTE National news headlines:

Two charged over Co Louth attack
Wednesday, 13 June 2007 10:53 
Two men are due before Newry Magistrates Court today charged in connection with an attack on a British couple in Co Louth early on Monday morning.

The men, aged 20 and 21 and believed to be from Bangor in Northern Ireland, have both been charged with two counts of attempted murder, aggravated burglary, hijacking and arson.

A 61-year-old man and his 56-year-old wife remain in a stable condition in Our Lady of Lourdes Hospital in Drogheda.

AdvertisementThe couple were attacked by three men with hatchets at 4am on Monday as they slept in their camper van in a lay-by at Carrickarnon in north Co Louth.

The woman sustained a fractured skull and lacerations, the man received deep cuts to his body.

The couple's camper van was found burnt out in the village of Meigh, in south Armagh.

Two men were arrested shortly afterwards close to the village when they attempted to ram a checkpoint set up by the PSNI.


----------



## Walton

*Latest news, men charged*

Two men due in court on attempted murder charge

Two men have been charged with attempting to murder a couple of English holidaymakers who were subjected to a vicious hatchet attack on the border.

The husband and wife from Skegness, Linconshire, were asleep in their camper van parked just off the main Belfast - Dublin cross-border road when they were attacked in the early hours of Monday morning.

The 56-year-old woman suffered a fractured skull while her husband , aged 61, sustained a broken arm in the attack which took place on the southern side of the border.
Both received cuts to their heads in the 4am attack in which their camper van was taken leaving them injured and abandoned in a dark blood-splattered parking area once used by customs officers checking lorries crossing the border.

The coupe are being treated in Our Lady of Lourdes Hospital in Drogheda where their condition is said to be stable.

The husband and wife are understood to have just arrived in Ireland on a ferry from Scotland on Sunday and driven across the border into the south before parking up for the night.

After the brutal assault their attackers made off in their camper van, later found engulfed in flames across the border in Northern Ireland.

Shortly afterwards two men, who police said were in their early 20s, were arrested by officers in Northern Ireland after driving through a police check point.

*The men, aged 20 and 21, were each charged by police in Northern Ireland with attempting to murder the couple, aggravated burglary, hijacking and arson.*
They are expected to appear before the Magistrates Court in Newry, Co Down this morning.

Police said they were unable to say whether the accused would eventually face a trial in the north or south - however co-operative legislation does allow for cases to be heard in the alternative jurisdiction.

It is understood the men charged actually come from Northern Ireland.


----------



## rocky58

I was talking to guy in the bar at stratford show. He mentioned that he had a run in with some roumanians or e.europeans trying to break into is camper a C1.
He was an ex army sargeant and quite a big guy had two dogs and baseball bat.He told me he immoblised their car with a sledge hammer & bolt croppers.Think they picked on the wrong person.I think he said it was in scotland possibly Ayr


----------



## CaGreg

The two men who perpetrated this have been charged with attempted murder and a few other things as well. 

I won't comment on their ethnicity.

Catherine.


----------



## tandem

I have just heard about this sickening crime from a couple of friends who know the couple concerned and have been in touch with the couples daughter. It was their first holiday in a brand new Bessacarr. I was told they were parked up between two lorries but no driver got out to help. When I find out anymore I will post again.


----------



## ChrisRich

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/6748969.stm


----------



## ChrisRich

CaGreg said:


> The two men who perpetrated this have been charged with attempted murder and a few other things as well.
> 
> *I won't comment on their ethnicity.*
> 
> Catherine.


 :?:


----------



## mauramac

I find it really sad to read this story. What on earth is happening to Ireland. My family live in a very small rural community and if you blinked when driving through the village you would miss it. But even they are very wary of all strangers now. All the farms keep shotguns by the door - just in case, and that never happened when I was a child. 

They have drug related crimes in small villages and garages and stores are frequently targeted. The press say the criminal element comes down from the major cities to the villages as these are soft targets - friendly, trusting people.

I am so depressed about this as Ireland is where my heart has always been and I hate to see it becoming soiled by these ba**ards. Sorry, but thats how I feel. 

Maura


----------



## Scotjimland

mauramac said:


> I am so depressed about this as Ireland is where my heart has always been and I hate to see it becoming soiled by these ba**ards. Sorry, but thats how I feel.


No need to apologise Maura .. we all feel the same way :evil:


----------



## Walton

WEDNESDAY 13/06/2007 18:22:18

Two men appear in court on attempted murder charge

Two men were remanded in custody today accused of trying to murder English holidaymakers with a hatchet and machete near the Irish border.

Husband and wife Kath and James Fordyce were viciously attacked in their camper van parked off the main Belfast to Dublin road soon after arriving on a ferry from Scotland.

In the dock at Newry Magistrates` Court in Co Down today Elias Boswell, 20, and Patrick Mongan, 21, faced five charges connected to the terrifying assault on the couple from Skegness, Lincolnshire, in the early hours of Monday morning.
Mrs Fordyce, 56, is understood to have suffered a fractured skull while her 61-year-old husband`s arm was broken during the attack in Co Louth on the south side of the border.

Their Fiat ES60 camper van was seized from them, leaving the pair abandoned in the dark in a parking area once used by customs officers checking lorries crossing between Northern Ireland and the south.

They were taken to Our Lady of Lourdes Hospital in Drogheda where their conditions were said to be stable.

The van was later found in flames north of the border in South Armagh.

Boswell, of Auburn Park, Bangor, Co Down, and Mongan from Ardcarne Park, Newry, were arrested close to the scene.

They were each charged with the attempted murders of both Mr and Mrs Fordyce, aggravated burglary and stealing following the break-in to their camper van close to the Carrickdale Hotel.

A wallet, cash, rings, keys and bank cards were all allegedly taken during the raid, and police have accused the pair of being armed with a hatchet and a machete.

Along with a further alleged offence of hijacking the vehicle by threat or intimidation, the suspects were charged with setting it alight in South Armagh.

Both men, dressed in T-shirts, said nothing during their 10-minute appearance in court.

A detective constable confirmed that neither had made any reply when charged, but the officer said she could connect them with the offences.

She also confirmed that the suspects had both vehemently denied their involvement in the attack.

Boswell and Mongan were remanded in custody to appear again by video-link on July 11.

_*Hope this is a lesson to all hi-jackers in Ireland*_


----------



## Arizona

Was passing the hospital in Drogheda yesterday and decided to call in to see if there was anything that we could do, to let them know there was a large community of people ready and willing to help them if we could. Did not want to disturb the patients but spoke to a member of staff who assured me that they were recovering very well and that they have been overwhelmed with offers of help and support from the local community. I think it's nice for them to know that people care about them particularly when they are far from home.

Arizona


----------



## IrishHomer

Well done Arizona, I was going to contact the hospital today as per my earlier post but I will hold off now since they are getting offers of support locally.

IH


----------



## mauramac

Its good to hear that locals are rallying around to help and support these poor people.

I know that when you make generalised statements you leave yourself open to criticism - and often quite rightly so, but can I make a couple of statements with the proviso that I am aware that not everyone fits the statements.

There are travellers, tinkers, pikeys, gypsies (whatever name you want to call this type of person) in almost every country. There were Tinkers in Ireland for as far back as I can remember and many of them were used by farmers for Summer work as casual labour and were highly regarded. 

Unfortunately the character of the Tinker has changed over the last 20 years or so - in my experience and now they seem to be as unwelcome in their own country as they are here.

The accused surnames are I think (dont jump on my head here) known to be connected with this community of tinkers/travellers etc.

I could be wrong and maybe it isn't relevant anyway, but if I am correct then the Garda will almost certainly know of them. The problems just don't seem to be going away and the use of hatchets and extent of injuries inflicted shows how little respect for human life they have.

The trouble I have had writing this response is an indication of where we have gone wrong and why the problems are not going away. Generally people are more afraid to speak out than ever before. I am not a racist in any way shape or form but I am a realist and the crime figures both here and in Ireland indicate that the same elements of society are causing the worst possible crimes and yet getting the same ridiculously ineffective punishment.

Just you dare to try and fiddle the tax man or commit fraud and see what jail sentence you get, but nearly kill a harmless elderly couple on holiday and well lets just wait and see what happens shall we?

OK, so lots of generalised comments and I accept that covers a huge area but I feel we must be more willing to talk openly - without racist ranting, without being afraid to air our concerns for fear of becoming the accused. 


Maura


----------



## Walton

*2 men appear in court on attempted murder charge!!!*

THURSDAY 14/06/2007 08:01:18

Two men appear in court on attempted murder charge

Two men are in custody accused of trying to murder English holidaymakers with a hatchet and machete near the Irish border.

Husband and wife Kath and James Fordyce were attacked in their camper van which was parked off the main Belfast to Dublin road soon after arriving on a ferry from Scotland.

In the dock at Newry Magistrates` Court in Co Down yesterday Elias Boswell, 20, and Patrick Mongan, 21, faced five charges connected to the terrifying assault on the couple from Skegness, Lincolnshire, in the early hours of Monday morning.
Mrs Fordyce, 56, is understood to have suffered a fractured skull while her 61-year-old husband`s arm was broken during the attack in Co Louth on the south side of the border.

Their Fiat ES60 camper van was seized from them, leaving the pair abandoned in the dark in a parking area once used by customs officers checking lorries crossing between Northern Ireland and the south.

They were taken to Our Lady of Lourdes Hospital in Drogheda where their conditions were said to be stable.

The van was later found in flames north of the border in south Armagh.

Boswell, of Auburn Park, Bangor, Co Down, and Mongan from Ardcarne Park, Newry, were arrested close to the scene.

They were each charged with the attempted murders of both Mr and Mrs Fordyce, aggravated burglary and stealing following the break-in to their camper van close to the Carrickdale Hotel.

A wallet, cash, rings, keys and bank cards were all allegedly taken during the raid, and police have accused the pair of being armed with a hatchet and a machete.

Along with a further alleged offence of hijacking the vehicle by threat or intimidation, the suspects were charged with setting it alight in South Armagh.

Both men, dressed in T-shirts, said nothing during their 10-minute appearance in court.

A detective constable confirmed that neither had made any reply when charged, but the officer said she could connect them with the offences.

She also confirmed that the suspects had both vehemently denied their involvement in the attack.

Boswell and Mongan were remanded in custody to appear again by video-link on July 11.


----------



## johng1974

all, as bad as this story is, I am not convinced we need to keep repeating the long news reports as such....

John

(wrong side of bed today)


----------



## asprn

mauramac said:


> The accused surnames are I think (dont jump on my head here) known to be connected with this community of tinkers/travellers etc.


Yep, just as Weinstock & Goldstein etc. are known to be connected to the Jewish race. I see where you're going.



mauramac said:


> I am not a racist in any way shape or form but I am a realist


Open your eyes. Your entire post is racist. You have expressed an uninformed and generalised opinion about a minority group which undoubtedly has a bad reputation, some of which will be deserved but some of which will not. You've said, "the use of hatchets and extent of injuries inflicted shows how little respect for human life they have". That of course is true, and if you'd restricted the comment to the two culprits, you'd be absolutely right. As however you've widened it to the entire minority group, you've simply fallen into the age-old stereotypical trap of turning prejudice - which we all have - into discrimination.



mauramac said:


> Generally people are more afraid to speak out than ever before


If by "speaking out" you mean making similar statements to ones made here, then thank God for that. It's my experience that generally, people are becoming more aware of the potency of discrimination and ignorance. This is an extremely good reason why there is perhaps less "speaking out" which as here, is based on unhelpful and uninformed rhetoric.

If you're offended by what I've said, don't be. You've made some clear statements including asserting that you're not a racist. I disagree, but I'm not here to argue, nor to champion the group you've brushed the tar onto. I'm expressing my own opinion that I'm disturbed about how easy it always is for people to take an isolated and terrible incident like this, and turn it into a form of generalised vilification. In fact, it scares me witless.

Dougie.


----------



## mauramac

Dougie, I am not offended at all by your comments, you are just doing what you always do when I make a post and that is pull it apart and call me a racist. You are entitled to do that and if you think I will get angry I am sorry to disappoint you.

Half my family are Irish and I know a little bit about the problems and felt it worth making a contribution to this topic. 

I notice that many of the politicians are now making statements about immigrants etc which a few months ago they would not have done and indeed criticised anyone else for doing so. To ban open speech about the subjects that concern you is only going to push the frustrated public into the arms of the extremist like the BNP. Thank goodness they seem to be realising that fact and the sooner you get to grips with those same concepts the less angry you are going to be.

If I had said Evans and Jones are well known Welsh surnames would that have been racist or simply stating a fact?

Maura


----------



## sallytrafic

mauramac said:


> Dougie, I am not offended at all by your comments, you are just doing what you always do when I make a post and that is pull it apart and call me a racist. You are entitled to do that and if you think I will get angry I am sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> Half my family are Irish and I know a little bit about the problems and felt it worth making a contribution to this topic.
> 
> I notice that many of the politicians are now making statements about immigrants etc which a few months ago they would not have done and indeed criticised anyone else for doing so. To ban open speech about the subjects that concern you is only going to push the frustrated public into the arms of the extremist like the BNP. Thank goodness they seem to be realising that fact and the sooner you get to grips with those same concepts the less angry you are going to be.
> 
> If I had said Evans and Jones are well known Welsh surnames would that have been racist or simply stating a fact?
> 
> Maura


I am afraid to say that I find your comments racist as well, its of no significance what racial or ethnic group the perpetrators are unless that it was the policy of that group to carry out such acts. This is an example of what I recently heard called 'below the line racism'. Its this background sort of racism that we are all guilty of from time to time and I'm afraid it often starts with 'I'm not racist but.....'

You have to walk a mile in the other persons shoes before it hits home how widespread this form of racism is.


----------



## MissEllie

I don't find your comments racist, indeed when anyone I spoke to here in Ireland heard that a hatchet was used the general concensus was that the attack was more than likely carried out by travellers. I am absolutely sickened by the horrific attack on these people who were just beginning their holiday, and I am both saddened, appalled but unsurprised it happened in our so called "beautiful isle". We have had a couple of bad experiences wild camping in both Wexford and Waterford, and have "hung up" our wild camping caps in Ireland.


----------



## mauramac

Look, I can't be bothered to go into my background in order to convince you that I am so far from being a racist as to be laughable. 

I know I'm not and everyone who knows me personally knows I'm not and all of the many people of varying colours, creed's and nationality's that I have lived and worked with and consider me a good friend know I'm not. So people who dont know me and make false assumptions are really not going to cause me to lose any sleep.

If I have explained my point of view poorly then I am willing to take that criticism - anything else is just insulting and hardly worth replying to.

Thanks Miss Ellie for understanding what I was trying to say and for taking the time to respond. I'm sorry you had a bad time in Wexford and Waterford, both places I know well and have friends and family there. Ireland is still a beautiful Country with some beautiful people - there's always going to some scum who will cause problems. We shouldn't be afraid to name and shame them for what they are.

Maura


----------



## 101075

I'm with mauramac on this one, please or offend


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Miss Ellie.

It would be very helpful if you named the parts of Wexford and Waterford
that you had bad experiences in so they can be avoided by others.

Aido.


----------



## Nora+Neil

I'm with you too Mauramac.


----------



## johng1974

I am thinking of going to Wexford and Waterford by myself on motorbike in 2 weeks...

I will take care like I will anywhere, I am sure your incidents ellie were unlucky and isolated... sorry to hear about them...

John


----------



## MissEllie

Kilmore Quay, pier in Passage East and the harbour in Ring in Waterford.


----------



## mauramac

MissEllie said:


> Kilmore Quay, pier in Passage East and the harbour in Ring in Waterford.


Thats a blow to hear. Passage East, beautiful place, how sad. 

Thanks for the update.

Maura


----------



## DubPaul

the problems caused by travellers are so widespread and common that there is no choice but to refer to them in the whole. I see no proof on this thread or elsewhere that they were travellers but if they are I wouldn't be surprised.

re wild camping... Wexford/Waterford is the boy racer "capital" for Ireland and I wouldn't think of staying in a carpark near a harbour in these places.

Miss Ellie... was it just noise disturbance or something more serious?


----------



## MissEllie

Kilmore Quay - a couple of "thugs" smashing windows in trucks at the fish factory at 2 am

Passage East - fireworks being thrown at us. We decided to move on to Ring pier at about midnight. Things started off fine, there were people night fishing. At about 3 am a car pulled up which was to be expected (courting couples etc etc), they were taking videos on their mobile phones of each other having sex and sending it to their friends!!!! then the car left and one couple remained, we had made the mistake of not pulling in the step, the female sat on the step and proceeded to talk about having fights and using knifes etc, while her male companion was walking around the van, at this stage we decided it might be wise to go as we didn't know if the people in the car had gone to get re-inforcements and we decided it wouldn't be a good idea to get find out. We drove on to Blarney as we were meeting friends there the next day and it was an experience driving through Cork city in the wee hours, thankfully we arrived in the car park of the camp site at 5 am and finally got some rest! Not an experience to be repeated or recommended!


----------



## DubPaul

8O


----------



## asprn

See http://tinyurl.com/3yntke for an update from the couple.

Dougie.


----------



## 98585

asprn said:


> See http://tinyurl.com/3yntke for an update from the couple.
> 
> Dougie.


Poor buggers, they will probably never get over it really. Let's hope that the perp's get a proper sentence, I am sure their fellow inmates will enjoy meeting such tough guys, lets hope the meeting is in the shower.


----------



## 96299

They face charges of hijacking, aggravated burglary and stealing cash and belongings while armed with a hatchet and a machete. 

What about attempted murder?Lets hope they get it when they are banged up.


----------



## IrishHomer

Mrs Fordyce was interviewed on Irish radio today. She is making a recovery as is her husband. As stated in the interview, link above, they were overwhelmed by the offers of help, flowers etc that they received from Irish people while in hospital. What the interview above did not contain was the information that they donated any cash that was sent to them to the hospital in Drogheda!! After what they went through that was really kind of them! A guy from the Caravan Club Ireland was on then and offered to host them whenever they decided to come back, which she said they would. A nearly happy ending to a really disastrous event.

Irishhomer


----------



## plumbill

*Motorhomers attacked*

Hi There everyone. I am horrified to here of such a thing happening to two innocent people that pulled up for a sleep in a layby as we all have done at some time,however with a bit of time and TLC the couple concerned will make a good recovery and back out on the road again. I have offered my front and rear yards for a safe night sleep 4 miles from the Donegal /Derry border. To date no-one has taken me up on it but it is still there at your disposal anytime anyone needs it, all you have to do is ring me for directions I live approx 1 minute of the main road from Derry to Donegal. I know this was an isolated incident from two thugs who didn,t even live in the area in which it happened and luckily enough they were caught. I feel that there is a buzz in wild camping and it certainly won,t put me off. I have to go now and don,t forget my offer to anyone who wishes to stay as our guests,you will be made very welcome. my address can also be found in the Safe Knights directory. Willie "Plumbill"


----------



## johng1974

nice offer Plumbill

John


----------

